# Who's got an Elsa Peretti open heart necklace?



## ashlend

And who gave it to you?  

I know many think these necklaces are played, but I still notice a ton of them whenever I'm walking around! I've actually had three variations in my life:

1. the small open heart that my father gave to me when I was 6 years old (still have it). 

2. the same small open heart that my ex-boyfriend gave me when I turned 21, not knowing I already had the same necklace from my dad... heehee. I actually wore the two together on one chain for a long time, until we broke up and I gave the one he had given me back to him. Interestingly, the design was subtly different from the one I got in 1986 -- same heart, same size, but ever so slightly tweaked. 

3. From my husband on our first Valentine's Day, I got the 5 Open Heart necklace... he said he almost got the single small open heart as well, so it's a good thing he didn't LOL! I need to break out the 5 hearts and wear it sometime soon...  I didn't take it off for months after he gave it to me but it's since been somewhat neglected in favor of more recent pieces he's given me. 

Do you have an open heart necklace? What's the story?


----------



## SuLi

I have one!  My boyfriend gave it to me on our first anniversary (this is over 8 years ago) while we were in college.  I still have and treasure it, but don't wear it that often simply because I see too many people with it in my area(god, don't I sound snooty).  It's not something I would ever give away, and think it would be a great piece to give to any future children.


----------



## gymangel812

i had one and i bought it myself


----------



## amanda

i have one!  i bought it for myself a little over 6 months ago as a reward after losing about 25 lbs.  i never, ever take it off and i get a ton of compliments.


----------



## BagLuver

I have one!  My stepdaughters gave it to me for my birthday last year!   It was completely their idea - they picked it out on their own without help from DH!  It will always be very special to me.


----------



## ilzabet

i bought mine for myself.  i was having a bad day and needed a pick me up.  blue box worked well.    i don't wear it very much anymore though.  i love it, but hubby suprised me with the return to tiffany choker for our anniversary last year and i haven't really taken that off since then.


----------



## glistenpearls

I got mine since 98 (small size). Never take it off unless im planning to wear different necklace.


----------



## joolluver

I had two of the heart necklaces. I had one in gold and one in silver. I gave the silver one to my little sister and sold the gold one. Both were presents. I really liked them a couple of years ago but I saw too many of them and my boyfriend's sister has one too that she wears all the time. I like to be different at least when it comes to jewelry


----------



## Jayne1

I have a gold medium and a large silver that I wear with the black cord.

Unfortunately, I see many people wearing the silver and even the gold heart (small and medium size)... and I have a feeling they are fake.  These are people who will buy fakes to save money and feel proud of themselves... so I wouldn't be surprised if they are also wearing a fake Peretti since they are so easily copied.

Kind of ruins it for me.


----------



## laura613

I have the medium size and my little sister has the small size.  We got them as  "end of summer" presents from our parents before beginning the 2004 School year.  I was originally going to get the T&Co ring (as the "end of summer present") but when I tried it on a Tiffany's I didnt like how it looked on my stubby fingers! So, I knew that my sister really admired the open heart so I decided to try it on.  I loved it! So I got it in the medium, and we baught my sister the small (shes a lot tinier than me, and is 7 yrs younger) and surprised her with it when we got home.


----------



## tiny cat

I've got a silver one - I think it's the large size. My husband gave it to me as a completely unexpected gift before we were married, and I wear it almost every day. I love it!


----------



## sexxiliciousgrl

i've got one! i got it as a graduation gift when i finished middle school from my aunt


----------



## mello_yello_jen

I have the small sterling silver one.  my bf got it for me, along with the matching ring, on our first xmas together.


----------



## flungflung83

I got this necklace from my bf about 4 months ago.  I parted with an old diamond cross necklace I had and needed a new one.  I told him that I was going to buy it, then he suprised me with it.  I've worn it everyday since and I absolutely LOVE it.  I have the small silver one.


----------



## x joie

My boyfriend got this for me (the small silver one) as a gift for our first Valentine's Day together. It brings back the best memories. I love it!


----------



## emmakins

I raved about how I wanted Tiffany cuff links so my boyfriend bought me a pair for V Day. When I realized that they did'nt suit me, I returned them for a small silver heart necklace.

However, Tiffany had the small silver heart necklace with the diamond in it - the first one ever in Australia. So I paid extra and exchanged my cuff links!

My boyfriend is not so sure if it really counts as a V Day gift anymore. Atleast I wear the necklace everyday!


----------



## angel2434

1. The large open heart that my bf bought me for my bday in college...that I lost b/c it was too heavy and broke the chain  

2. The medium heart that my bf bought as its replacement


----------



## lucida

I've gotten three and still love them  

The first one I ever received was from my exboyfriend (the medium sized one).  It was the first little Tiffany's Blue Box I ever received, so I remember showing it off to my sister and my mom saying that it must have cost him a ton of money! 

The second one and third one I received was from my husband.  He gave me the small one and the large one with the black silk cord.

Currently, the only one that I wear often is the large one with the black silk cord.


----------



## Diorable

I have the medium one given to me by my first love when i was about 14, at the time he meant the world to me. We were childhood friends and it grew into more but drama drama drama... in the end he chose to leave the country and i never saw him again. But i still keep it in the blue box in the back of one of the drawers in my vanity. Makes me a little teary when i come across unexpectedly. I'm 18 now and i guess it's true what they say you never forget your first love...and i just can't let the necklace go just yet.


----------



## tweetie

I have the medium 18K gold on the 18" chain... got it from my mother


----------



## boku

I have one. I got it from my husband, when we were dating.


----------



## MeriCherie

ilzabet said:


> i bought mine for myself. i was having a bad day and needed a pick me up. blue box worked well.  i don't wear it very much anymore though. i love it, but hubby suprised me with the return to tiffany choker for our anniversary last year and i haven't really taken that off since then.


 
hehe, same here, i bought it for myself after my bf broke up for me.... It was a horrible time and I needed to pick myself up!

Glad ot know that there's someone out there who agrees w/ buying jewelry as a pick me upper!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

i have the small sterling one.  my bf bought it for me on a trip to boston a few years ago


----------



## rileygirl

sc4040 said:


> hehe, same here, i bought it for myself after my bf broke up for me.... It was a horrible time and I needed to pick myself up!
> 
> Glad ot know that there's someone out there who agrees w/ buying jewelry as a pick me upper!



Also bought myself mine.  I like to know that I don't need a man to buy me things that I want and I often treat myself to jewelry, bags, etc.

  Of course part of that power is to also be able to turn to my husband and have him buy me a nice piece or two for special occassions.


----------



## frannita

I got the medium one on the 16" chain but I had it extended to 18". I still wear it everyday! I did notice this design has been copied a whole lot though ush:

I fell in love with it years ago and the hub surprised me - he put it in the car's glove compartment and when he was driving told me to get his sunglasses out and then I saw the box


----------



## dlg

I ordered the medium sterling with the 18" chain just last night.  I hope I love it!  I'm also hoping the medium was the right size for me.


----------



## mangowife

I have the small sterling silver pendant.  My then BF (and now DH) bought it for me (for V's Day, I think), and it was my first Tiffany's piece ever.  It was also his first purchase from Tiffany's.  When he gave it to me, I hadn't seen it on anyone else before.  Nowadays I see it a lot.  I was floored when I saw the blue bag - part of me thought (and hoped) for an engagement ring!  I was still happy with the open heart pendant.  

I don't wear it so often anymore (I rotate between 3 or 4 necklaces/pendants that I have, most are from Tiffany's and also gifts from DH), but it has a lot of sentimental value to me.


----------



## Suzie

I bought one for my daughter on her 15th birthday and she never takes it off, I also got her the earings and for Christmas last year (she's almost) 17 years old I bought her a solid bracelt which she picked and loves.


----------



## Feast of Purses

I have the silver one as well-got it from my DH when we got married-then he bought me the matching earrings for my bday just after that.


----------



## kaylalvc

I have the gold open heart (small) and I got it from my daddy for my birthday.


----------



## shelbell77

I have the small sterling one...bought it for myself a few years ago.


----------



## LornsD

I have the plantinum one. My dh bought it for me on our honeymoon. Luckily they aren't as common here and, even if they were, i would still wear it a lot because of the memories and sentiment behind it.


----------



## crochetbella

I love mine!  DH bought it for me on our first visit to Tiffany's at SCP.


----------



## LoveThatThing

I have the large open heart in 18kt gold, goto it a few years ago from my mom


----------



## Kat

My husband bought me one over ten years ago, and I still wear it from time to time at work.


----------



## laura613

I wear mine a couple times a week ( I posted the story on a previous page) and I am kinda freaking out right now b/c I cant find it anywhere!  Its not in the pouch, on my desk, or in the bathroom. This stinks..


----------



## sred2

my sister's boyfriend bought this for her when they first started dating 5 years ago and ever since then I've been totally in love with it... So for our 1 year anniversary my boyfriend bought it for me


----------



## sparkles48

My dad got the silver one for me and I love it. We were shopping for a 25th anniversary ring for my Mom and I got it as a thank you present for coming along on the trip and helping him


----------



## aquablueness

oh my gosh ashlend, i LOVED your story. every bit of it. you were 6 and your daddy gave you a open heart necklace, and then your bf...and you didn't know it was the same, and you wore both of them. and now your hubbie? LOL

well, my bf got me my first open heart necklace for our first x-mas together. it was the sweetest thing when i saw it. yeah, it was playing then....but now it's played. but nonetheless i still love it!! i have matching open heart bracelet with the open heart earrings. just beautiful!


----------



## ginag

I bought mine for myself as a 'got out of debt' gift after finally getting out of debt.  I don't wear it as much as I used to, but I still love it, despite the fakes. I know mine is special to me, and it meant a lot to me to be able to save up for it after being in debt for so long.


----------



## ducky112

I have a small one with a tiny diamond on it. My boyfriend got it for me last year for my birthday!


----------



## pinkybear

i have the platinum medium with seven tiny diamonds around it. my bf gave it to me on my 20th bday (his mom helped him btw she has the nicest bvlgari collection ive ever seen). i love it to death!
i was not a fan of jewelry back then but i wore it everyday even to sleep because it meant so much to me. one night i took it off coz i felt like i was being choked and the next morning i couldnt find it anywhere. 
i tried to find it for a week. after 6 months (i have given up trying to find it by then) i found it stuck inside my organic chemisty book which i took the summer i lost my necklace!! ive never been so happy opening my chemistry book


----------



## una

I looked on the Tiffany's site and I recognise that necklace!  I know a girl who wears one; I don't know whether it's real and neither do I know who gave it to her.  Very nice.


----------



## MommyFabulous

my husband.

You're right... fake ones are every where.


----------



## FijiBuni

My mom got it for me a long time ago, but i lost it and im still kicking myself!


----------



## tigerdrago28

I have it in silver, I bought it for myself.


----------



## littlelysser

I have the small platinum heart.  Love it.  My FI gave it to me for my birthday several years ago.  I sent him an email with a bunch of links to Tiffany necklaces that I liked and that was the one he picked.

It is my every day necklace!  It is so comfy, I actually forget I'm wearing and I don't really ever take it off - unless I'm switching to a different necklace for a while.


----------



## edollasign

I have the medium size open heart necklace and I got it for myself!    It's been a while now, and I think the price of it increased by like $30!


----------



## uhkiwi

SuLi said:


> I have one!  My boyfriend gave it to me on our first anniversary (this is over 8 years ago) while we were in college.  I still have and treasure it, ...It's not something I would ever give away, and think it would be a great piece to give to any future children.



same story! except this was 3 years ago for me


----------



## Dimple

I have a small silver one that my bf got me for my 21st.


----------



## preciousmoment

I have a large 18k gold open heart pendant with long mesh chain.  And I love it.


----------



## kosmikchic

I love reading all your memories with the open heart....it's been 4 years since the last post to this thread,  so thought i'd add my memories to this list.  bought my first open heart in medium silver and eventually sold it on ebay.  many years later DH and I celebrated our 5 year wedding anniversary.... and he gave me the platinum mini open heart.... I love it and will never take it off.


----------



## xoALEXA

I got my first open heart when I was a senior in high school. I was auditioning at school in Chicago and my mom and I made the trip to Tiffanys to purchase it together! This thread totally reminded me of this!


----------



## kellymcd

I wish mine had more sentimental value...but I bought it for myself. I still love it though!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I bought my first open heart at Tiffany's on 5th avenue.  My father gave me is credit card and gave me permission to buy something nice (of course there was a limit- but I did pretty well, I think- ); I decided to get a small gold open heart.  It was my first piece of gold Tiffany and Co jewelry.  I still wear it today, about 8 years later.


----------



## dearH0NEY

loving all the stories. 

 i was wondering if anyone can post pictures of the different sizes. 
im not sure which one i should get!!


----------



## surfergirljen

I have a few! I wore the medium silver one on my wedding day, I have a large YG one I bought myself recently and wear all the time, and I bought the mini and small silver to represent my little girls! I wear them layered sometimes - I still think they are sweet!


----------



## darkangel07760

I have the small one.  I love it!  It was the first Tiffany piece I ever bought for myself... Probably about 2 years ago.  Since then I have quite a collection, but it is always one of my faves!


----------



## Pandoraholic

I have the small and medium open hearts, I got both for myself... Thank god cause I love it and have a feeling if my ex hubbyhad actually got it for me instead of me getting it myself with his permission I'd guess my bf wouldn't be so keen in me wearing it!!!


----------



## merekat703

I have the silver medium one. Found it on ebay (authentic) for a good deal so I bought it.


----------



## rosasharn78

I have the medium silver one.  It was a present from my ex-BF.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Does anyone have the gold open heart with the yellow diamonds???  I have yet to see it in the stores but I have been admiring it online for quite a while. . .


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Medium A and Small Open Hearts In Gold- Hope this is helpful


----------



## Kitsunegrl

You need the mini to have a trinity!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Kitsunegrl said:


> You need the mini to have a trinity!


 
LOL!  I keep eyeing the rose gold one.  I love rose gold!


----------



## iwantlv

i have an open heart necklace (small one). i think that was when i was in high school, which was a long time ago. it's all tarnished, as are all my tiffany silver jewelry. if i were to go back, i would get the largest open heart. i think that looks the best.


----------



## CMM

I have the small open heart that I got 10 years ago as a birthday gift from my parents. i was kind of obsessed with hearts back then, so I think I got the small necklace, ring, earrings and bangle all that year between my birthday and Christmas. I also have the medium open heart necklace from an ex-bf that I got about 7 years ago. When we were together I wore it constantly, but now it maybe gets worn once a month and I usually layer it with the small open heart on the same chain.


----------



## kohl_mascara

AntiqueShopper said:


> Medium A and Small Open Hearts In Gold- Hope this is helpful



Ooo. . .they are beautiful!!!  I wonder if the one with yellow diamonds is a medium or small size?


----------



## wendy_bruin

kohl_mascara said:


> Ooo. . .they are beautiful!!!  I wonder if the one with yellow diamonds is a medium or small size?



I'm guessing it is the small size.  I have the platinum with 5 tiny diamonds, which looks very similar to the yellow gold with yellow diamonds:

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...6-ri+-ni+1-t&selectedsku=15440929&mcat=148210

If you click on medium, you'll see that they put a lot more diamonds on the medium size.  HTH.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

kohl_mascara said:


> Ooo. . .they are beautiful!!! I wonder if the one with yellow diamonds is a medium or small size?


 
I've seen it in person.  It is the small.


----------



## grammyr

I have the large one in silver.  I wanted it because it hung long (30") and I love long necklaces.  I bought it for myself about over 15 years ago.  Itoo, have noticed that the later ones are slightly different from mine.  I love mine, though, and am happy to have "an original"


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Medium A and Small Open Hearts In Gold- Hope this is helpful




Are those 16 or 18 inch chains?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Are those 16 or 18 inch chains?


 
Both are on 16 inch chains; the larger one I bought used and the smaller one I bought at Tiffany and Co.


----------



## kimber418

AntiqueShopper said:


> I bought my first open heart at Tiffany's on 5th avenue.  My father gave me is credit card and gave me permission to buy something nice (of course there was a limit- but I did pretty well, I think- ); I decided to get a small gold open heart.  It was my first piece of gold Tiffany and Co jewelry.  I still wear it today, about 8 years later.




OMG!  I Love this story!  I want my DH to do this with our daughters!  I love that you still wear it.  It will always be special!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

kimber418 said:


> OMG! I Love this story! I want my DH to do this with our daughters! I love that you still wear it. It will always be special!


 
Thank you!!!!  I like this story a lot !


----------



## arnott

I wish you could get the platinum heart without the chain.  Gold and silver is available without the chain but not platinum.


----------



## KPKITTY

I have the 5 heart one, my husband (then bf) got it for our 5 year anniversary. I can't believe that was 5 year ago


----------



## AlyshaN

Hi, I have the mini in platinum that I got for x-mas from husband 8 yrs ago a complete suprise and I wore it all the time .I keep looking at the rose gold and wouldn't mind having it.


----------



## justlurking

Do the open heart necklaces "stay put" or do they flip to the backside a lot?  What does the backside look like?  Does it look basically the same, or is there a definite difference where it looks hollowed out?  I haven't noticed anyone mentioning it, so I guess either it doesn't flip that much or it looks good on the other side too.


----------



## Pucchi

I have the necklace with 3 mini hearts in silver, it doesn't stay put at all - 1 or 2 of the 3 hearts flips to the backside when my neck moves. I think the chain is too short for this style, the necklace rolls up the neck and the hearts flip sometimes. Good thing the backside looks nice and smooth.


----------



## arnott

Anyone know if the small open heart charm is the same size as a small open heart pendant?  Just wondering if the small white gold charm and small silver pendant look the same.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Anyone know if the small open heart charm is the same size as a small open heart pendant? Just wondering if the small white gold charm and small silver pendant look the same.


 
They are the same size.


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> They are the same size.



Thanks!  Why is one called a charm and the other called a pendant if they are the same?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Thanks! Why is one called a charm and the other called a pendant if they are the same?


 
One is sold on a chain while the other is not.


----------



## arnott

kosmikchic said:


> I love reading all your memories with the open heart....it's been 4 years since the last post to this thread,  so thought i'd add my memories to this list.  bought my first open heart in medium silver and eventually sold it on ebay.  many years later DH and I celebrated our 5 year wedding anniversary.... and he gave me the platinum mini open heart.... I love it and will never take it off.



Do you have any pics?  I'm considering the platinum open heart also!


----------



## arnott

Anyone have modeling pics of the rose gold one?


----------



## absolutpiink

I have the large silver one that I bought as a pendant & paired it with an 18 inch Elsa Peretti chain, I liked the length of the chain better (when you buy the necklace as a set it comes w/ a 30 inch chain which I thought was too long on me). It flips around sometimes but I think since its heavy it stays put, luckily the backside of it is pretty too. It's def one of my fave pieces from Tiffany.


----------



## kosmikchic

arnott said:


> Do you have any pics?  I'm considering the platinum open heart also!



sorry took a while to respond back... i'm not on this forum regularly.... here is a pic with the small platinum open heart on... hope it helps.  I ended up exchanging the mini for the small.  Please note, this is the small, not the mini.  I believe the mini cost $1250 and the small cost $1875.  The small is substantially larger then the mini...


----------



## arnott

kosmikchic said:


> sorry took a while to respond back... i'm not on this forum regularly.... here is a pic with the small platinum open heart on... hope it helps.  I ended up exchanging the mini for the small.  Please note, this is the small, not the mini.  I believe the mini cost $1250 and the small cost $1875.  The small is substantially larger then the mini...



Thanks so much for the pic!  Is the small platinum heart really only .5 inches as stated on the website or is it 16mm like the rest of the small pendants?


----------



## kosmikchic

arnott said:


> Thanks so much for the pic!  Is the small platinum heart really only .5 inches as stated on the website or is it 16mm like the rest of the small pendants?



Hi Arnott, I believe it's slightly bigger then .5 inches.  I think it's more like the rest of the small pendants.  I think the small is a perfect size.... not too big, not too small... just right.


----------



## arnott

kosmikchic said:


> Hi Arnott, I believe it's slightly bigger then .5 inches.  I think it's more like the rest of the small pendants.  I think the small is a perfect size.... not too big, not too small... just right.



Thanks.  Now I'm torn between the platinum and the rose gold.  I thought the platinum was approx 3mm smaller since .5 inches = 12.7mm.  How tall are you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## kosmikchic

arnott said:


> Thanks.  Now I'm torn between the platinum and the rose gold.  I thought the platinum was approx 3mm smaller since .5 inches = 12.7mm.  How tall are you if you don't mind me asking?



i think the rose gold is a lovely color as well.  plus, it's more affordable.  i'm 5ft 2"..... i wish i was 5ft 4"  LOL


----------



## arnott

kosmikchic said:


> i think the rose gold is a lovely color as well.  plus, it's more affordable.  i'm 5ft 2"..... i wish i was 5ft 4"  LOL



I think I'll go with platinum since rose gold will probably blend in with my skin too much.  I just hope it's the same size as the silver one!  Thanks again for the modeling pics!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> I think I'll go with platinum since rose gold will probably blend in with my skin too much. I just hope it's the same size as the silver one! Thanks again for the modeling pics!


 
They are the same size.  I went to Tiffany and Co the other day and compared the two.  The platinum is not as thick, however.


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> They are the same size.  I went to Tiffany and Co the other day and compared the two.  *The platinum is not as thick, however*.



Darn it, why couldn't they have used the same mold!     The silver one is the perfect size/thickness, I just want it in platinum!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Darn it, why couldn't they have used the same mold!  The silver one is the perfect size/thickness, I just want it in platinum!


 
How close are you to your nearest store?  I would just go and try on the platinum.  I think you will not be disappointed .


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> How close are you to your nearest store?  I would just go and try on the platinum.  I think you will not be disappointed .



I was there recently and they only had the medium size in stock.   They said that the small size would need to be special ordered in!  It looks the same size as the silver in the modeling pic though...not to small, although I am taller than her.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> I was there recently and they only had the medium size in stock. They said that the small size would need to be special ordered in! It looks the same size as the silver in the modeling pic though...not to small, although I am taller than her.


 
You can definately have them order it when you are ready to make your purchase.  Remember, you have 30 days to return it.


----------



## arnott

kohl_mascara said:


> *Does anyone have the gold open heart with the yellow diamonds???*  I have yet to see it in the stores but I have been admiring it online for quite a while. . .



Would love to see that too!


----------



## NurseAnn

Thought I'd bring some life back to this old thread by posting some pics of my new YG open heart.  The SS one was my very first Tiffany piece and has started what now is a quite an addiction.  








Here it is next to my original SS open heart (purchased 3yrs ago).  The design is still exactly the same.  It's interesting to see how the light reflects differently on the different metals.  That's what I love most about the Peretti designs.  They really highlight the great materials (precious metals or stones) that they are made of.







And a modeling shot.







I have been seriously craving something in rose gold but bought it in yellow gold because I thought the color might suit my skin tone better.  Any opinions on the color would be appreciated as I can't seem to stop second guessing myself.  Should I stick to YG for this piece?  I love it either way but I just can't make up my mind.


----------



## pamella

NurseAnn said:


> Thought I'd bring some life back to this old thread by posting some pics of my new YG open heart.  The SS one was my very first Tiffany piece and has started what now is a quite an addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is next to my original SS open heart (purchased 3yrs ago).  The design is still exactly the same.  It's interesting to see how the light reflects differently on the different metals.  That's what I love most about the Peretti designs.  They really highlight the great materials (precious metals or stones) that they are made of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a modeling shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been seriously craving something in rose gold but bought it in yellow gold because I thought the color might suit my skin tone better.  Any opinions on the color would be appreciated as I can't seem to stop second guessing myself.  Should I stick to YG for this piece?  I love it either way but I just can't make up my mind.



I love the YG on your skin tone!  Also, it's such a classic metal, I have 
had mine for many years and so happy that I chose the YG classic!
I think you can't go wrong with this beauty!


----------



## arnott

Here's my medium rose gold!


----------



## arnott

Anyone else see Kym Johnson on Dancing with the Stars wearing the Silver Heart in Medium?


----------



## NurseAnn

pamella said:


> I love the YG on your skin tone!  Also, it's such a classic metal, I have
> had mine for many years and so happy that I chose the YG classic!
> I think you can't go wrong with this beauty!



Thank you! I think that's why I picked YG...because it seemed like something I would be more likely to love in the long run.  If you have any pics of yours I'd love to see it.  I hear the open heart design has gone through many subtle changes since its creation.


----------



## NurseAnn

arnott said:


> Here's my medium rose gold!



Gorgeous!  I wish I could pull off that size.  It seems to show the heart shape so well.


----------



## arnott

NurseAnn said:


> Gorgeous!  I wish I could pull off that size.  It seems to show the heart shape so well.



Thanks!  I think you can since you can pull off the rubedo interlocking circles pendant, which I thought was too flashy for me!


----------



## NurseAnn

arnott said:


> Thanks!  I think you can since you can pull off the rubedo interlocking circles pendant, which I thought was too flashy for me!



The funny thing about this is that I actually ended up finding that pendant to be too flashy on me as well.  I returned it and got the open heart.  It was a great design but just not the right size for something that I would wear long term.  Also it kept turning over and that horrible stamp on the back of the Rubedo ring that says "metal" would show and twice people commented on it saying "so why does it say metal?".  After that I knew it had to go back and that I should just stick to gold and silver.


----------



## Matchmaker90210

littlelysser said:


> I have the small platinum heart.  Love it.  My FI gave it to me for my birthday several years ago.  I sent him an email with a bunch of links to Tiffany necklaces that I liked and that was the one he picked.
> 
> It is my every day necklace!  It is so comfy, I actually forget I'm wearing and I don't really ever take it off - unless I'm switching to a different necklace for a while.



Oh ha ha, I did the same thing this year and have a feeling I am getting the platinum one that is covered in pave.


----------



## darkangel07760

NurseAnn said:


> Thought I'd bring some life back to this old thread by posting some pics of my new YG open heart. The SS one was my very first Tiffany piece and has started what now is a quite an addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is next to my original SS open heart (purchased 3yrs ago). The design is still exactly the same. It's interesting to see how the light reflects differently on the different metals. That's what I love most about the Peretti designs. They really highlight the great materials (precious metals or stones) that they are made of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a modeling shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been seriously craving something in rose gold but bought it in yellow gold because I thought the color might suit my skin tone better. Any opinions on the color would be appreciated as I can't seem to stop second guessing myself. Should I stick to YG for this piece? I love it either way but I just can't make up my mind.


 
I have the same necklace in sterling silver and yellow gold!  I love them!!!  I might have to steal your pic of the two side by side... I could not have photographed it better!


----------



## NurseAnn

darkangel07760 said:


> I have the same necklace in sterling silver and yellow gold!  I love them!!!  I might have to steal your pic of the two side by side... I could not have photographed it better!



Looks like we have fairly similar taste!  I take all of my pictures with my iPhone.  It does a pretty good job.


----------



## darkangel07760

NurseAnn said:


> Looks like we have fairly similar taste! I take all of my pictures with my iPhone. It does a pretty good job.


 
oh my gosh, i have a blackberry which I LOVE but the camera is baaaaad.  Can't wait to get a newer Blackberry with a real camera lol!


----------



## missliberia

i have one that an ex got me.


----------



## merekat703

Love the golden ones! I have it in sterling sliver in medium and mini. Its my favorite!


----------



## pamella

Here is my YG in the medium, I have had it for quite a long time,  and it came 
on a long chain when I got it.  I wear it on the short chain more now.
Another I Phone pic!


----------



## darkangel07760

pamella said:


> Here is my YG in the medium, I have had it for quite a long time, and it came
> on a long chain when I got it. I wear it on the short chain more now.
> Another I Phone pic!


 
Wow that is a medium?  Looks pretty big to me!  Lovely, thank you so much for sharing it with us.


----------



## arnott

^I thought so too!  Looks a lot bigger on her than it does on me!


----------



## pamella

darkangel07760 said:


> Wow that is a medium?  Looks pretty big to me!  Lovely, thank you so much for sharing it with us.




My DH got it for me about 10 years ago, did Tiffany make a large? If so,
maybe mine is not a medium, it measures between 1 l/4 and 1/ l/2 in. in
diameter and originally came on a 30 inch chain.


----------



## NurseAnn

pamella said:


> My DH got it for me about 10 years ago, did Tiffany make a large? If so,
> maybe mine is not a medium, it measures between 1 l/4 and 1/ l/2 in. in
> diameter and originally came on a 30 inch chain.



I seem to remember them making an extra small, small, medium A, medium B and large size before.  Yours is beautiful.  How long have you had it?  The heart design looks slightly different but still the same concept as the one I just got.


----------



## arnott

pamella said:


> My DH got it for me about 10 years ago, did Tiffany make a large? If so,
> maybe mine is not a medium, it measures between 1 l/4 and 1/ l/2 in. in
> diameter and originally came on a 30 inch chain.



I think that is large, can anyone confirm?  My medium is 22mm.


----------



## pamella

DH got it at Tiffany about 10-12 years ago,  and it came on the 30 in. chain.
I have recently rediscovered my treasure after being inspired by seeing all your lovely
pendants!  So I hung it on a short chain, I am thinking it looks too big to wear on the
short chain! I checked the back and it just says Tiffany & Co Peretti 750 and Spain. No size
listed, but it seems to be the large. What do you ladies think.....too big to wear on a 
short chain??


----------



## Foxysnob

pamella said:


> DH got it at Tiffany about 10-12 years ago,  and it came on the 30 in. chain.
> I have recently rediscovered my treasure after being inspired by seeing all your lovely
> pendants!  So I hung it on a short chain, I am thinking it looks too big to wear on the
> short chain! I checked the back and it just says Tiffany & Co Peretti 750 and Spain. No size
> listed, but it seems to be the large. What do you ladies think.....too big to wear on a
> short chain??



I think it looks great! 
I have the sterling silver in medium, small and mini, I love them all!


----------



## Nutcracker

Foxysnob said:


> I think it looks great!
> I have the sterling silver in medium, small and mini, I love them all!



Dou you have a modeling pics with all these pendants on? Just to show us the size differences.


----------



## MatAllston

Does anyone own the platinum and pave diamonds version? I would like to see modeling pics of that one.


----------



## pamella

Foxysnob said:


> I think it looks great!
> I have the sterling silver in medium, small and mini, I love them all!



Thank you *Foxysnob!!!!*


----------



## xblackxstarx

I would love to see size comparison pics as I have one but not sure of the size
I think it's medium or small , it's definitely not mini 
I'm pretty sure it's medium silver


----------



## LVoeletters

my faveeee is the one with the yellow diamond  I have the mini rose gold only though.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

xblackxstarx said:


> I would love to see size comparison pics as I have one but not sure of the size
> I think it's medium or small , it's definitely not mini
> I'm pretty sure it's medium silver


 
Here is a comparision;


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Here is a comparision;



I looked at this picture so many times when trying to decide between small and medium!  I ended up getting medium and have no regrets!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> I looked at this picture so many times when trying to decide between small and medium! I ended up getting medium and have no regrets!


 
I am glad I was helpful!


----------



## Foxysnob

Nutcracker said:


> Dou you have a modeling pics with all these pendants on? Just to show us the size differences.


Hi Nutcracker, when I've figured out how to post pic's I will get some modeling shots up for you!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Oh I wish I had the gold version
Please could you tell me the sizes your wearing ? X




AntiqueShopper said:


> Here is a comparision;


----------



## Foxysnob

Here is a modelling pic, I think the larger one is a medium but can't remember, I've had it a long time!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

xblackxstarx said:


> Oh I wish I had the gold version
> Please could you tell me the sizes your wearing ? X


 
I am wearing the small (16mm) and the medium a (22mm).  

The sizes are as follows:

Mini- 11mm
Small 16mm
Medium A- 22mm
Medium B- 27mm
Large- 36mm- I think-  The rest I am certain.


----------



## Nutcracker

Foxysnob said:


> Here is a modelling pic, I think the larger one is a medium but can't remember, I've had it a long time!


Ohh.. what a nice collection! thank you!  It is exactly what I was wishing for!  
I plan to buy an OH pendant but unfortunately the closest Tiffany store is pretty far from where I live - I can't just go in and check personally! You helped a lot! 
Btw: which one is your favourite?


----------



## Foxysnob

Nutcracker said:


> Ohh.. what a nice collection! thank you!  It is exactly what I was wishing for!
> I plan to buy an OH pendant but unfortunately the closest Tiffany store is pretty far from where I live - I can't just go in and check personally! You helped a lot!
> Btw: which one is your favourite?


 The mini is my favorite, I like a dainty necklace and will always buy the smallest size I can!


----------



## Blossy

Rehashing this thread....

What do people think about chain length? I usually like 16" on me but find myself wondering if the small open heart looks better on an 18"? 

What length do you think Bridget Jones wore?


----------



## arnott

Blossy said:


> Rehashing this thread....
> 
> What do people think about chain length? I usually like 16" on me but find myself wondering if the small open heart looks better on an 18"?
> 
> What length do you think Bridget Jones wore?



I wear the medium on an 18 inch chain.


----------



## Blossy

I often find pendants on 18" chains hide under my top, but for some reason I'm wondering if the small on a 16" might be too short?

Lol, need a 17"!


----------



## Kaliafornia

New here. Adding mine! I have the open heart pendant large on a 30 inch DBY chain. My parents bought it for me.


----------



## Blueboxes

I have the small YG on a 18 inch chain. For me , it looks perfect 
Still love the open heart, it's very classy and appealing with it's round form


----------



## Delansify

i received the small heart from my parents after i graduated middle school. it was my first tiffanys necklace and i remember having to decide between the heart and the bean. i havent worn it in a while, this thread inspired me to start wearing it again!


----------



## victoria427

My parents bought me the  the Medium sized open heart necklace on the 18" chain. I swapped out the 16 felt like it was to short I like longer chains!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

*sigh*

I _had_ one... the small size in rose gold... but I returned it because it looked a bit "off" on me.

I'm tempted to purchase one in yellow gold and see if that makes a difference?

The problem could have been the 16" chain, but they didn't have an 18" rose gold chain anywhere in the entire store for me to try, and they wouldn't hear of me trying the silver one if I wanted to purchase rose gold.  Odd.... I know.

Maybe the next time I'm in Boca Raton, I'll look into the Open Heart again..   I have my eye on the yellow gold version with the yellow diamond.


----------



## Blossy

I wonder if the longer chain length might have made you happier with it?


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Blossy said:


> I wonder if the longer chain length might have made you happier with it?



I wonder the same thing.  I did have a problem with all of the open space in the middle, too...  I wonder if it's something I could have "gotten over" and lived with had it been longer... or a different metal...


----------



## KristineNaj

I adore all of mine on 18 inchers or 20's...

you should try again


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Blossy said:


> Rehashing this thread....
> 
> What do people think about chain length? I usually like 16" on me but find myself wondering if the small open heart looks better on an 18"?
> 
> What length do you think Bridget Jones wore?



A Tiffany & Co. sales associate told me (years ago, when the second Bridget Jones film was released) that it was the sterling silver Small Open Heart on a 16" sterling silver chain used in the movie.  A customer service representative confirmed when I lost the piece of paper on which I'd written this information, only to find it again during the phone call to Tiffany. 

I found it very flattering on "Bridget"... but I think it was the short chain that didn't work for me.  It hung oddly.  Sad, because I'd assumed that a 16" chain would be perfect for wearing it with crew-neck tee shirts, etc.


----------



## KristineNaj

Interesting...because in the pictures from the movie, i would never guess that as a 16 inch chain  Renee Z was not her skinny self in that role


----------



## PeacefulMommy

KristineNaj said:


> Interesting...because in the pictures from the movie, i would never guess that as a 16 inch chain  Renee Z was not her skinny self in that role



Renee Z. was a US size 14 in that film.  She's actually fairly petite (5'4") and typically 125lbs.  It was reported that she gained 20-30lbs for her role as Bridget Jones.

For comparison, I am 5'5" and 142lbs.  I am a US size 8/10.  The 16" chain hangs the same on me as it did in the film, but for me it was far less flattering.  Maybe because I don't have the big chest that Renee had when she was a 'larger' size?

I'm beginning to think that an 18" chain would have been far more flattering on me.


----------



## Blossy

If you didn't like the open space, perhaps you could try the mini?


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Blossy said:


> If you didn't like the open space, perhaps you could try the mini?



I tried on the mini in store, but found that it was too small.  I really did like the size of the small.  I just felt as though something was "off" when I wore it.  I tried it on for two people I know, and they both made a face and said something along the lines of : "It's _nice_, but is it you?" and "It's not _that_ bad".

Maybe I'll give it a few months and try again?  I'd purchased it as my Valentine's Day gift from my toddler, so perhaps I'll try it again for my birthday in July?


----------



## KristineNaj

I have the mini in rose gold, but I wear it with my small platinum.....a mini, on it's own would be to small for my liking. I've been pondering the interlocking rings.


----------



## Redd

PeacefulMommy said:


> Renee Z. was a US size 14 in that film.  She's actually fairly petite (5'4") and typically 125lbs.  It was reported that she gained 20-30lbs for her role as Bridget Jones.
> 
> For comparison, I am 5'5" and 142lbs.  I am a US size 8/10.  The 16" chain hangs the same on me as it did in the film, but for me it was far less flattering.  Maybe because I don't have the big chest that Renee had when she was a 'larger' size?
> 
> I'm beginning to think that an 18" chain would have been far more flattering on me.




Hi there.... If that's you in your avatar, it may be that you didn't like the rose against your skin tone? My husband got one for me for Christmas, but as a redhead with pinkish undertones in my skin, I thought the rose almost blended in too much- if that makes sense. I love rose gold, but it doesn't work for me in necklaces. I exchanged it for a silver heart which I'm much happier with. Good luck!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Redd said:


> Hi there.... If that's you in your avatar, it may be that you didn't like the rose against your skin tone? My husband got one for me for Christmas, but as a redhead with pinkish undertones in my skin, I thought the rose almost blended in too much- if that makes sense. I love rose gold, but it doesn't work for me in necklaces. I exchanged it for a silver heart which I'm much happier with. Good luck!



Thanks for that!  Yes, that is me in my avatar.  My hair is now more brown than red (thanks to hair dye) but I do have a lot of pink/rose in my skin tone.  I've been considering that, too.  I love rose gold, and it usually looks great against my skin tone (i.e. the rose gold Elsa Peretti bean necklace) so I'm surprised that the RG Open Heart didn't work out for me.  I may try the yellow gold in the near future.

Sadly, silver won't work for me.  I'm allergic to most white metals, and white metals tend to look very harsh against my skin tone.  I wish I could make silver work for me (it's so much cheaper!) but rings and earrings always cause me problems and necklaces sometimes turn my skin colors.


----------



## BreadnGem

PeacefulMommy said:


> Thanks for that!  Yes, that is me in my avatar.  My hair is now more brown than red (thanks to hair dye) but I do have a lot of pink/rose in my skin tone.  I've been considering that, too.  I love rose gold, and it usually looks great against my skin tone (i.e. the rose gold Elsa Peretti bean necklace) so I'm surprised that the RG Open Heart didn't work out for me.  I may try the yellow gold in the near future.
> 
> Sadly, silver won't work for me.  I'm allergic to most white metals, and white metals tend to look very harsh against my skin tone.  I wish I could make silver work for me (it's so much cheaper!) but rings and earrings always cause me problems and necklaces sometimes turn my skin colors.



I agree with what Redd said abt RG and skin tone. Could it be that the RG open heart didnt work for you cos it is "empty" in the middle, and it is just an "outline" of a heart shape, so there isn't really that much gold to set it off against your skin, hence it sort of disappears into your skin, kwim? Unlike the bean necklace, which is a whole block of gold across.

It is for this exact same reason that i somehow never really want to go for the Open Heart. I had a similar rg heart pendant that is also "empty" in the middle, and i find that it just disappears when i wear it (I'm going to sell it soon). But i have another rg heart that has pave set diamonds all over it, so it stands out against my skin. I find that i can't really wear the "open" designs in RG also. 

This is just a thought. Maybe the yg will stand out against your skin more.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

BreadnGem said:


> I agree with what Redd said abt RG and skin tone. Could it be that the RG open heart didnt work for you cos it is "empty" in the middle, and it is just an "outline" of a heart shape, so there isn't really that much gold to set it off against your skin, hence it sort of disappears into your skin, kwim? Unlike the bean necklace, which is a whole block of gold across.
> 
> It is for this exact same reason that i somehow never really want to go for the Open Heart. I had a similar rg heart pendant that is also "empty" in the middle, and i find that it just disappears when i wear it (I'm going to sell it soon). But i have another rg heart that has pave set diamonds all over it, so it stands out against my skin. I find that i can't really wear the "open" designs in RG also.
> 
> This is just a thought. Maybe the yg will stand out against your skin more.




I think you may be right.

I'm tempted to try the Open Heart again in yellow gold.  I'm even tempted to risk an allergic reaction by trying Tiffany silver...  Many say that they can wear Tiffany silver, even when they can't wear other silver.  I can wear James Avery silver (even earrings!) because they have very high standards and use palladium instead of nickel in their alloy.  I'm curious as to whether or not I would be able to wear Tiffany sterling, considering that they use 14k white gold posts (which may still be a problem, if they contain nickel)?

Ordering the silver Open Heart is no problem, and I could always return it via mail if it didn't work out.  The gold one I might have to save a bit more for, as I like the one with a yellow diamond...

Thoughts?


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

PeacefulMommy said:


> I think you may be right.
> 
> I'm tempted to try the Open Heart again in yellow gold.  I'm even tempted to risk an allergic reaction by trying Tiffany silver...  Many say that they can wear Tiffany silver, even when they can't wear other silver.  I can wear James Avery silver (even earrings!) because they have very high standards and use palladium instead of nickel in their alloy.  I'm curious as to whether or not I would be able to wear Tiffany sterling, considering that they use 14k white gold posts (which may still be a problem, if they contain nickel)?
> 
> Ordering the silver Open Heart is no problem, and I could always return it via mail if it didn't work out.  The gold one I might have to save a bit more for, as I like the one with a yellow diamond...
> 
> Thoughts?



Definitely agree with the colour comments above. I got the small and medium A open hearts because the design is so beautiful and I'm lucky enough to be able to wear silver colours and also pull it off. YG is a whole different matter...

From your comment, it sounds as if you've never tried Tiffany silver before? If not, it's always worth a go. Do you think you'll be able to gauge whether or not you're allergic before the returns policy period expires? 

However, tarnishing is always an issue with any silver and I am always shocked at how dark some pieces look in comparison to a brand new item, even when they're not even that dark on its own.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

ShimmerDreamz said:


> Definitely agree with the colour comments above. I got the small and medium A open hearts because the design is so beautiful and I'm lucky enough to be able to wear silver colours and also pull it off. YG is a whole different matter...
> 
> From your comment, it sounds as if you've never tried Tiffany silver before? If not, it's always worth a go. Do you think you'll be able to gauge whether or not you're allergic before the returns policy period expires?
> 
> However, tarnishing is always an issue with any silver and I am always shocked at how dark some pieces look in comparison to a brand new item, even when they're not even that dark on its own.



I used to own the silver Return to Tiffany oval tag necklace in high school (like everyone else) when I was blonde and tanning and the like.  I never had a problem with it, but it was only a necklace (not something like earrings) and I didn't wear it ALL the time.  Ten years later, I'm a (reddish) brunette, I stopped tanning long ago, and I haven't tried any other Tiffany silver pieces.  They were flattering when I was tan and blonde, but I haven't really worn silver since after seeing a photo of myself six years ago in a white gold jewelry set at someone's wedding.  It might have been the silver dress / white metal combination, but I've shunned white metal since (which I don't mind, since I'm allergic to nickel and having my white gold items rhodium plated every 6 months was getting expensive).

Maybe it's time to re-visit white metals and silver?  

I would know within a day or two if I'm allergic to the silver, so well within the return period.  For me, the allergy is a PH problem (I'm highly acidic) to the point that I can turn 14k yellow gold orange/reddish with a few days of wear.  I usually wear 18k for all of my rings and earrings.  Usually, 14k is fine for necklaces and bracelets, as long as I'm not wearing them 24/7.  In jewelry with nickel, I start to turn pink/red and swell, and then develop an itchy, bumpy rash if I don't remove the jewelry.  White gold is the biggest culprit for me, but I was purchasing 14k from stores like Kay or Zales, which use nickel in their alloy.

I wonder if Tiffany items would be a better fit for me, as Tiffany prides themselves on their quality?


----------



## Blossy

Maybe Customer Service can answer questions about the composition of their silver?


----------



## KristineNaj

I have major metal allergies....

I can wear Tiffany silver....so far blue nile platinum is good. Haven't tried golds yet since 10 years later suddenly my white gold weddings rings bother me. So draining


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Blossy said:


> Maybe Customer Service can answer questions about the composition of their silver?



I've phoned them more than once about the composition of their silver, but they never gave me any straight answers.  I repeatedly got the "our silver is sterling 925 silver and we pride ourselves on the purity of our metal alloys" but no one could tell me whether or not I would have problems if I have an allergy to nickel.  I was once told that the posts of sterling earrings are 14k white gold (by a sales associate when I asked in-store) but they couldn't tell me about the nickel content of Tiffany gold.. and when I phoned customer service about _that_ I was directed to the website informing customers of the purity of Tiffany gold... but no real answer.

Guess the only way to tell is: Try and see!


----------



## Aray22

Tiffany alloys their silver with copper as opposed to nickel because it's better for sensitive skin but thats why Tiffany silver tarnishes so much more than silver alloyed with other white metals


----------



## BreadnGem

PeacefulMommy said:


> I used to own the silver Return to Tiffany oval tag necklace in high school (like everyone else) when I was blonde and tanning and the like.  I never had a problem with it, but it was only a necklace (not something like earrings) and I didn't wear it ALL the time.  Ten years later, I'm a (reddish) brunette, I stopped tanning long ago, and I haven't tried any other Tiffany silver pieces.  They were flattering when I was tan and blonde, but I haven't really worn silver since after seeing a photo of myself six years ago in a white gold jewelry set at someone's wedding.  It might have been the silver dress / white metal combination, but I've shunned white metal since (which I don't mind, since I'm allergic to nickel and having my white gold items rhodium plated every 6 months was getting expensive).
> 
> Maybe it's time to re-visit white metals and silver?
> 
> I would know within a day or two if I'm allergic to the silver, so well within the return period.  For me, the allergy is a PH problem (I'm highly acidic) to the point that I can turn 14k yellow gold orange/reddish with a few days of wear.  I usually wear 18k for all of my rings and earrings.  Usually, 14k is fine for necklaces and bracelets, as long as I'm not wearing them 24/7.  In jewelry with nickel, I start to turn pink/red and swell, and then develop an itchy, bumpy rash if I don't remove the jewelry.  White gold is the biggest culprit for me, but I was purchasing 14k from stores like Kay or Zales, which use nickel in their alloy.
> 
> I wonder if Tiffany items would be a better fit for me, as Tiffany prides themselves on their quality?



Since you'll be able to know within 1-2 days if you are allergic to the items, i think it is worth a shot ordering a silver item from Tiffany to see if the colour suits you and more importantly, if you get any reactions from it. If you do, you can still return it. If not, it'll be good, cos it means that you are able to wear Tiffany silver, which is cheaper than their gold items. 

Btw, how about platinum? Are you able to wear it? Most people have no problems with platinum. 

The yg Open Heart with the yellow diamond is gorgeous, btw


----------



## Lindi72

My first ever post on TPF. I have no idea what I'm doing. I have the XL open heart which I wear on a long chain (when I wear it)


----------



## PeacefulMommy

BreadnGem said:


> Since you'll be able to know within 1-2 days if you are allergic to the items, i think it is worth a shot ordering a silver item from Tiffany to see if the colour suits you and more importantly, if you get any reactions from it. If you do, you can still return it. If not, it'll be good, cos it means that you are able to wear Tiffany silver, which is cheaper than their gold items.
> 
> Btw, how about platinum? Are you able to wear it? Most people have no problems with platinum.
> 
> The yg Open Heart with the yellow diamond is gorgeous, btw



I'm able to wear platinum with no problems.    It's the cost that keeps me away!  :giggles:

Guess it's time to order something silver from Tiffany & Co. and test the purity of their silver on my sensitive skin!  I've wanted a pair of their ball earrings in silver for ages, but haven't bothered "just in case" I have a reaction to the alloy.  Maybe I should take the plunge!

Then again, the platinum ball stud earrings on Blue Nile aren't much smaller, nor are they much more expensive...


----------



## AndieAbroad

PeacefulMommy said:


> I'm able to wear platinum with no problems.    It's the cost that keeps me away!  :giggles:
> 
> Guess it's time to order something silver from Tiffany & Co. and test the purity of their silver on my sensitive skin!  I've wanted a pair of their ball earrings in silver for ages, but haven't bothered "just in case" I have a reaction to the alloy.  Maybe I should take the plunge!
> 
> Then again, the platinum ball stud earrings on Blue Nile aren't much smaller, nor are they much more expensive...



You might want to test the silver with something that's not earrings, though. First, I think the reaction could be worse if you put something into your body as opposed to just resting it on top of the skin. Also, Tiffany might be a bit touchier about returning earrings that have been worn than a necklace that had been worn and didn't agree with you. I'd say get the Blue Nile studs and something else silver from Tiffany  Or something elses, if it all works out


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Bumping to ask:  Is the Elsa Peretti Small Open Heart available on it's own, without a chain?  

I've checked the Tiffany & Co. website, but cannot seem to find the heart on its own, and I certainly don't need a chain (because I have several of my own).  

Can the Open Heart be purchased in yellow gold without the chain?  I only see the rose gold...

All in all, the Open Heart collection is looking pretty slim online right now.  Perhaps because of Valentine's Day?  Or have they edited the inventory?


----------



## KristineNaj

PeacefulMommy said:


> Bumping to ask:  Is the Elsa Peretti Small Open Heart available on it's own, without a chain?
> 
> I've checked the Tiffany & Co. website, but cannot seem to find the heart on its own, and I certainly don't need a chain (because I have several of my own).
> 
> Can the Open Heart be purchased in yellow gold without the chain?  I only see the rose gold...
> 
> All in all, the Open Heart collection is looking pretty slim online right now.  Perhaps because of Valentine's Day?  Or have they edited the inventory?


I see the small sterling without a chain...and I see the rose gold without a chain like you mentioned


----------



## PeacefulMommy

KristineNaj said:


> I see the small sterling without a chain...and I see the rose gold without a chain like you mentioned



Me, too.  However, I don't see the yellow gold without a chain.  Odd... I despise phoning customer service...


----------



## KristineNaj

PeacefulMommy said:


> Me, too.  However, I don't see the yellow gold without a chain.  Odd... I despise phoning customer service...


really! I just called today and the babe who answered was ever so cranky!!!! too bad I called before I read this or I would have asked and saved you the aggravation


----------



## PeacefulMommy

KristineNaj said:


> really! I just called today and the babe who answered was ever so cranky!!!! too bad I called before I read this or I would have asked and saved you the aggravation



  Well, thank you for thinking of me!  

I actually found a Medium 18k Open Heart for a decent price on eBay.  I've purchased it... so I hope it's authentic!    It looks good, just looks a bit older and used.  I've posted in the 'Authenticate' thread, but no one has replied (yet).


----------



## PeacefulMommy

AntiqueShopper said:


> Here is a comparision;



I keep coming back to this picture!  I recently purchased a vintage Medium (22mm) Open Heart online, but I'm wondering if I need the Small, too?


----------



## KristineNaj

PeacefulMommy said:


> I keep coming back to this picture!  I recently purchased a vintage Medium (22mm) Open Heart online, but I'm wondering if I need the Small, too?


Of course you do!

I have mini, small & medium....I love them all


----------



## AntiqueShopper

PeacefulMommy said:


> I keep coming back to this picture!  I recently purchased a vintage Medium (22mm) Open Heart online, but I'm wondering if I need the Small, too?



Get a small in another metal or maybe with a diamond!  This way you can vary your collection.  I bought the small at Tiffany's and the medium used about 4 months later.  I love them both.  However, it would be nice to have one in a different metal.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

AntiqueShopper said:


> Get a small in another metal or maybe with a diamond!  This way you can vary your collection.  I bought the small at Tiffany's and the medium used about 4 months later.  I love them both.  However, it would be nice to have one in a different metal.



Good idea!  Maybe I'll purchase the small in rose gold, since my medium is yellow gold (and I'm planning to wear it on an old yellow gold box chain).


----------



## KristineNaj

I wear my small platinum with my mini rose gold on a platinum chain...I love the combo. But with my open heart obsession I do have a ss small w/diamonds..and a medium w/out.


----------



## Enchanted86

Do they sell the sterling silver mini heart individually without the chain? If so, how much do you all think it would be?


----------



## PeacefulMommy

My "newest" piece -- an estate Tiffany & Co. Elsa
Peretti 22mm (Medium) Open Heart, worn on my own 18" box chain.


----------



## cupcake34

> My "newest" piece -- an estate Tiffany & Co. Elsa
> Peretti 22mm (Medium) Open Heart, worn on my own 18" box chain.



Very pretty! I love it!


----------



## stmary

PeacefulMommy said:


> My "newest" piece -- an estate Tiffany & Co. Elsa
> Peretti 22mm (Medium) Open Heart, worn on my own 18" box chain.


So pretty on you. Congrats!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

PeacefulMommy said:


> My "newest" piece -- an estate Tiffany & Co. Elsa
> Peretti 22mm (Medium) Open Heart, worn on my own 18" box chain.



Very Pretty!!!  Open Hearts are very addictive- FYI!  I have a variety, and I love each one.


----------



## Blueboxes

PeacefulMommy said:


> My "newest" piece -- an estate Tiffany & Co. Elsa
> Peretti 22mm (Medium) Open Heart, worn on my own 18" box chain.



Looks beautiful on you ))


----------



## arnott

PeacefulMommy said:


> My "newest" piece -- an estate Tiffany & Co. Elsa
> Peretti 22mm (Medium) Open Heart, worn on my own 18" box chain.



Congrats!  I also have the 22mm.  Mine is in rose gold.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

arnott said:


> Congrats!  I also have the 22mm.  Mine is in rose gold.



I'll bet the rose gold is lovely!


----------



## arnott

PeacefulMommy said:


> I'll bet the rose gold is lovely!



Thanks.  How are you liking the size?


----------



## PeacefulMommy

arnott said:


> Thanks.  How are you liking the size?



The size isn't bad!  My son really seemed to like it.  I'm thinking of getting the small in sterling silver to wear around casually.  This medium in gold will probably be saved for something dressier than my jeans and tee shirts.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

PeacefulMommy said:


> My "newest" piece -- an estate Tiffany & Co. Elsa
> Peretti 22mm (Medium) Open Heart, worn on my own 18" box chain.



It's very pretty!  I'm trying to decide if i want to buy the small open heart.  But more importantly, your son is SO cute!!


----------



## BreadnGem

PeacefulMommy said:


> My "newest" piece -- an estate Tiffany & Co. Elsa
> Peretti 22mm (Medium) Open Heart, worn on my own 18" box chain.



Is this yellow gold? The colour looks nice on you.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

lilmountaingirl said:


> It's very pretty!  I'm trying to decide if i want to buy the small open heart.  But more importantly, your son is SO cute!!



Thank you!!   

Personally, I'm also thinking of buying the small!  This medium one was on eBay at a great price from a seller I trust, so I couldn't pass up the opportunity!!



BreadnGem said:


> Is this yellow gold? The colour looks nice on you.



Thank you!  Yes, this is the yellow gold.    I haven't worn yellow gold in a while, but it matches several of my other pieces, some of which I inherited from my grandmother.  I have a few yellow gold items here and there!


----------



## arnott

PeacefulMommy said:


> The size isn't bad!  My son really seemed to like it.  I'm thinking of getting the small in sterling silver to wear around casually.  This medium in gold will probably be saved for something dressier than my jeans and tee shirts.



I think the medium can be dressed up or down.  I wear mine to work (wore it today!) and also wear it with jeans and a t-shirt!


----------



## ClassicsGirl898

I have a medium open heart with diamonds that my parents gave to me when I moved away and a small rose gold heart that my boyfriend gave to me when we decided to move in together. I wear them both on a chain with the elsa peretti initial.


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Got the ss heart in small and medium A and love both so much! I tried to stack them together but was unaccustomed to the weight (generally go for pendants the size of the small heart), so wearing them individually seems to be the way to go for me!

I think each of the sizes contribute to a look in different ways. For example, the small is a great general piece for normal wear, when you want to look both feminine and classy in a peekaboo way, whilst the medium is all of the elegance with volume - great when you want to be bolder. 

Anyways, I'd be happy to wear both sizes at any occasion, but everyday speaking, I'd go for the small when wearing higher cut tops or collared shirts, and the medium for lower cut tops.


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Also, is it wrong now that I crave the mini? It looks so damn cute!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

ShimmerDreamz said:


> Also, is it wrong now that I crave the mini? It looks so damn cute!



"Wrong"?  NO!    :giggles:  It's never _wrong_ to crave something beautiful.


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

PeacefulMommy said:


> "Wrong"?  NO!    :giggles:  It's never _wrong_ to crave something beautiful.



LOL I agree but I normally hate to buy from the same collection or if they look similar! Diversifying has always been my motto to justify getting more stuff  I keep looking at the mini and want to squeeze it somehow because it's like a little chubby adorable baby mammal.


----------



## BreadnGem

I have a question for those of u who own the open heart pendant. I know that it can flip to the left or right bcos of the "open" design, but does it ever end up hanging upside down on the chain? I notice that the bottom of the heart is thicker so hopefully that keeps the bottom from flipping upwards? TIA!


----------



## mangowife

Nope, not mine!  Never upside down, only side to side as you said.


----------



## akimoto

BreadnGem said:
			
		

> I have a question for those of u who own the open heart pendant. I know that it can flip to the left or right bcos of the "open" design, but does it ever end up hanging upside down on the chain? I notice that the bottom of the heart is thicker so hopefully that keeps the bottom from flipping upwards? TIA!



I have the small size and It does not ever flip upside down, unless that's how you want it  I highly recommend it as it hangs on the necklace and so always stays in the middle, unlike necklaces that are soldered on the sides of the pendant kwim?


----------



## BreadnGem

mangowife said:


> Nope, not mine!  Never upside down, only side to side as you said.





akimoto said:


> I have the small size and It does not ever flip upside down, unless that's how you want it  I highly recommend it as it hangs on the necklace and so always stays in the middle, unlike necklaces that are soldered on the sides of the pendant kwim?



Thanks for replying. Thats good to know. I really like the open heart bracelet in rg but being a bracelet, it'll prob get all scratched up in no time. So i'm wondering if i should spend my "gold" dollars on the necklace instead. 

It's strange - i've never been drawn to the Open Heart before, but since someone in this thread mentioned the one with yellow diamonds, i'm starting to find it very attractive!!  *sigh* You guys are such a bad influence!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

BreadnGem said:


> Thanks for replying. Thats good to know. I really like the open heart bracelet in rg but being a bracelet, it'll prob get all scratched up in no time. So i'm wondering if i should spend my "gold" dollars on the necklace instead.
> 
> It's strange - i've never been drawn to the Open Heart before, but since someone in this thread mentioned the one with yellow diamonds, i'm starting to find it very attractive!!  *sigh* You guys are such a bad influence!




  Yes, the one with yellow diamonds _is_ quite lovely... (Sorry for enabling!)

My Open Heart is never upside-down.  As you said, the bottom is heavier than the top, so the weight keeps it upright.


----------



## BreadnGem

PeacefulMommy said:


> Yes, the one with yellow diamonds _is_ quite lovely... (Sorry for enabling!)
> 
> My Open Heart is never upside-down.  As you said, the bottom is heavier than the top, so the weight keeps it upright.



It's beautiful! And probably the closest i'll ever get to owning a yellow diamond from Tiffany . Do u know if the price on the website includes the chain or if it is just for the pendant? I may try to save up for it.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

BreadnGem said:


> It's beautiful! And probably the closest i'll ever get to owning a yellow diamond from Tiffany . Do u know if the price on the website includes the chain or if it is just for the pendant? I may try to save up for it.



I believe that the price includes the standard Tiffany chain.


----------



## stmary

PeacefulMommy said:


> I believe that the price includes the standard Tiffany chain.



Hello PeacefulMommy, 
    Do you happen to know the price of open heart with yellow diamond? I dont think they even put open heart with yellow diamond in UK website.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

stmary said:


> Hello PeacefulMommy,
> Do you happen to know the price of open heart with yellow diamond? I dont think they even put open heart with yellow diamond in UK website.



In the USA, it's listed at $975.  

https://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/It...-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+open+heart+yellow&search=1


----------



## stmary

PeacefulMommy said:


> In the USA, it's listed at $975.
> 
> https://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/It...-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+open+heart+yellow&search=1



Most helpful. Thank you very much


----------



## BreadnGem

Which do u guys think is prettier - the one in rose gold with 5 WHITE diamonds or the yellow gold with 5 YELLOW diamonds? The yellow diamonds seem more special but the white diamonds stand out against the rose gold more. The white diamonds one is also slightly cheaper.


----------



## Dismondlove

I have the yellow with the yellow diamonds. It's beautiful and I love it. Will post a pic when I get home later.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

BreadnGem said:


> Which do u guys think is prettier - the one in rose gold with 5 WHITE diamonds or the yellow gold with 5 YELLOW diamonds? The yellow diamonds seem more special but the white diamonds stand out against the rose gold more. The white diamonds one is also slightly cheaper.



Personally, I think that the yellow gold version with 5 yellow diamonds is more special and prettier.  (And that's something, considering how much I _adore_ rose gold!)


----------



## BreadnGem

Dismondlove said:


> I have the yellow with the yellow diamonds. It's beautiful and I love it. Will post a pic when I get home later.



Oh, please do post pic! Would love to see it!


----------



## BreadnGem

PeacefulMommy said:


> Personally, I think that the yellow gold version with 5 yellow diamonds is more special and prettier.  (And that's something, considering how much I _adore_ rose gold!)



I kinda think so too! Unfortunately I have not seen the yellow diamonds one IRL. My local store doesn't have it in stock.


----------



## Dismondlove

Here's the yellow diamonds


----------



## BreadnGem

Dismondlove said:


> Here's the yellow diamonds



Very beautiful!


----------



## stmary

Dismondlove said:


> Here's the yellow diamonds



May i know what size is your open heart please?


----------



## Dismondlove

I'm not sure but there's only one size that comes with the yellow diamonds. Maybe a size small?


----------



## whiteonwhite

Hi Everyone,
I know this thread is super old and so maybe this fact answersmy question, but I&#8217;m wondering how everyone feels about these necklaces now?
I currently own one: the small sterling silver on a 16 in.chain that my high school sweetheart gave to me for a Valentine&#8217;s Day togetherback in 2005. I loved it then and wore it all the time. When we broke up, Inever put it on again and have no future plans to. This is mostly because I&#8217;m very sentimental  but also because  as a lot of people have pointed outpreviously that this is kind of tired.
Now, even though I just called my necklace tired, let medisclose that I think I&#8217;m more sensitive to the fact that it is played outbecause I was &#8220;that age&#8221; at the height of Tiffany&#8217;s sterling silver popularityand all the girls had to have it. 
However, now that I have aged I have not gotten over my loveof Tiffany but have since moved on to their yellow gold, diamonds, etc. and nowhave a thought:  I am feeling that since sometime has passed and now that this design is no longer super trendy, a YGversion to me now seems like it has moved into the &#8220;classic&#8221; category.  Anyone else&#8217;s thoughts on this?


----------



## emchhardy

whiteonwhite - I don't own this necklace but do like it and feel it's a classic piece, especially in the yellow gold.  It's something I would love to have at some point in at least something - maybe the bracelet.


----------



## secw1977

I have owned the mini open heart pendant in rose gold for several years (I alternate it between an Elsa Peretti Rose gold 16' chain and a Platinum Elsa Peretti 18' chain). I still wear this pendant on a regular basis and enjoy doing so. I think it is a modern classic, that works with my Omega and my Platinum and Diamond jewellery. I don't tend to be trend driven when it comes to my jewelley and I love Elsa Peretti's organic designs.. xx


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Just curious... The Elsa Peretti Open Heart pictured is probably the Small size (16mm) and NOT the Mini size (11mm), correct?  

Also... Would you guess that it's worn on a 16" or 18" chain in the picture?  

I ask because I like the way it looks on her... It makes me want one!


----------



## Melora24

whiteonwhite said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I know this thread is super old and so maybe this fact answersmy question, but Im wondering how everyone feels about these necklaces now?
> I currently own one: the small sterling silver on a 16 in.chain that my high school sweetheart gave to me for a Valentines Day togetherback in 2005. I loved it then and wore it all the time. When we broke up, Inever put it on again and have no future plans to. This is mostly because Im very sentimental  but also because  as a lot of people have pointed outpreviously that this is kind of tired.
> Now, even though I just called my necklace tired, let medisclose that I think Im more sensitive to the fact that it is played outbecause I was that age at the height of Tiffanys sterling silver popularityand all the girls had to have it.
> However, now that I have aged I have not gotten over my loveof Tiffany but have since moved on to their yellow gold, diamonds, etc. and nowhave a thought:  I am feeling that since sometime has passed and now that this design is no longer super trendy, a YGversion to me now seems like it has moved into the classic category.  Anyone elses thoughts on this?



I think you should "recycle" your pendant and wear it! I have a pair of hearts that I wear on a cord: the small silver with the YG mini. It's a really nice necklace, it's not as common, so I don't feel like I'm wearing the same as everybody else.
You'd get that look by buying the mini heart only


----------



## Melora24

And here's the picture.


----------



## MatAllston

PeacefulMommy said:


> Just curious... The Elsa Peretti Open Heart pictured is probably the Small size (16mm) and NOT the Mini size (11mm), correct?
> 
> Also... Would you guess that it's worn on a 16" or 18" chain in the picture?
> 
> I ask because I like the way it looks on her... It makes me want one!



Looks like mini on 18".


----------



## razl62

Melora24 said:


> And here's the picture.


I love this idea. May I ask where you got your cord and does it have a clasp on the back or did you just make it adjustable with knots? Thanks!


----------



## Melora24

razl62 said:


> I love this idea. May I ask where you got your cord and does it have a clasp on the back or did you just make it adjustable with knots? Thanks!



We got it like that in Tiffany. The cord is actually pretty difficult to close (it's a knot and a loop). one day I'll grow tired of it and buy myself a new cord


----------



## PeacefulMommy

I don't normally wear silver, but while my son and I were at the Lego store we _happened_ to venture into the Tiffany & Co. at the end of the hall and... well... 


I HAD to.  It was calling to me from the case.  And the sales woman convinced me to "just try it on"... _Yeah, we all know there's no such thing..._   But the real selling point is when I put it on, turned to my four year old son, and he gasped and told me that he loved it.  Well, then I just _had_ to buy it!!  

So I now own the Elsa Peretti Small Open Heart in silver on an 18" chain.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

razl62 said:


> I love this idea. May I ask where you got your cord and does it have a clasp on the back or did you just make it adjustable with knots? Thanks!



Tiffany sells the cords.


----------



## coachazgirl22

PeacefulMommy said:


> I don't normally wear silver, but while my son and I were at the Lego store we _happened_ to venture into the Tiffany & Co. at the end of the hall and... well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAD to.  It was calling to me from the case.  And the sales woman convinced me to "just try it on"... _Yeah, we all know there's no such thing..._   But the real selling point is when I put it on, turned to my four year old son, and he gasped and told me that he loved it.  Well, then I just _had_ to buy it!!
> 
> 
> 
> So I now own the Elsa Peretti Small Open Heart in silver on an 18" chain.






It looks great. Congratulations you will love it. Enjoy your new piece. &#128522;


----------



## PeacefulMommy

coachazgirl22 said:


> It looks great. Congratulations you will love it. Enjoy your new piece. &#128522;



Thank you!


----------



## pree

Congratulations! Looks beautiful!


----------



## etk123

PeacefulMommy said:


> I don't normally wear silver, but while my son and I were at the Lego store we _happened_ to venture into the Tiffany & Co. at the end of the hall and... well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAD to.  It was calling to me from the case.  And the sales woman convinced me to "just try it on"... _Yeah, we all know there's no such thing..._   But the real selling point is when I put it on, turned to my four year old son, and he gasped and told me that he loved it.  Well, then I just _had_ to buy it!!
> 
> 
> 
> So I now own the Elsa Peretti Small Open Heart in silver on an 18" chain.




I love this! Looks great, enjoy wearing it! You son's reaction was adorable!


----------



## secw1977

Many Congratulations. It looks great on you x


----------



## marijana

open heart forever i have one whit daaimont,saphire and xl heart and i love it


----------



## phillj12

I own one in one of the larger sizes, not sure which, and have always loved it. I haven't worn it in a long time but it is so comfortable and has such a simple elegance to it!


----------



## whatsername_7

NurseAnn said:


> Thought I'd bring some life back to this old thread by posting some pics of my new YG open heart.  The SS one was my very first Tiffany piece and has started what now is a quite an addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is next to my original SS open heart (purchased 3yrs ago).  The design is still exactly the same.  It's interesting to see how the light reflects differently on the different metals.  That's what I love most about the Peretti designs.  They really highlight the great materials (precious metals or stones) that they are made of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a modeling shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been seriously craving something in rose gold but bought it in yellow gold because I thought the color might suit my skin tone better.  Any opinions on the color would be appreciated as I can't seem to stop second guessing myself.  Should I stick to YG for this piece?  I love it either way but I just can't make up my mind.


which size is this


----------



## MatAllston

whatsername_7 said:


> which size is this


It looks like a small.


----------



## NurseAnn

whatsername_7 said:


> which size is this




It is the small size.  I think on the website they are doing it in mm.  This would be equivalent to the 16mm size now.  IMO the perfect size of this pendant to showcase the heart design.


----------



## areyoulistening

Could someone possibly tell me what size this pendant is? It says 3/4" by 7/8" and I converted it to mm, but I'm still confused, that's a medium right?






I originally wanted a mini or small, but I couldn't pass up the deal. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Violet Bleu

PeacefulMommy said:


> I don't normally wear silver, but while my son and I were at the Lego store we _happened_ to venture into the Tiffany & Co. at the end of the hall and... well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAD to.  It was calling to me from the case.  And the sales woman convinced me to "just try it on"... _Yeah, we all know there's no such thing..._   But the real selling point is when I put it on, turned to my four year old son, and he gasped and told me that he loved it.  Well, then I just _had_ to buy it!!
> 
> 
> 
> So I now own the Elsa Peretti Small Open Heart in silver on an 18" chain.




Congratulations! I love this!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Violet Bleu said:


> Congratulations! I love this!




Aww, well thank you!  That was a while ago.  

Unfortunately, I no longer have this piece.  I love the Open Hearts collection and had been wanting one for the longest time.  Guess it wasn't meant to be...  The chain broke within the first week or two of wearing it.  I took it back to Tiffany & Co. to swap the broken chain, and they couldn't / wouldn't help me.  They wanted to charge me $50 to repair the chain, which would take 6-8 weeks.  They also gave me the option of just buying a new chain.

I thought it was odd that I didn't receive better service, since I hadn't worn it to sleep (because an 18" necklace is too long for me to sleep in) and I hadn't worn it to the gym or during rough activity; I'd picked up my son from school, was walking up the driveway to the front door while juggling my bag, his backpack and probably a couple of grocery bags when I felt something tickle my neck... so I reached up and the chain was just hanging there in my shirt collar.  The heart was still on, so I'd caught it just as the chain was breaking, it seems.   

So I returned the necklace and haven't purchased since.  I received an email from Tiffany & Co. the other day... one of their "We miss you, come see what's new" emails.

It was sad... I really did like the necklace.  :rain:


----------



## areyoulistening

So to answer my own question, it was a medium! I have it (and am wearing it now). I still would prefer a small, but I think this one is growing on me.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

PeacefulMommy said:


> Aww, well thank you!  That was a while ago.
> 
> Unfortunately, I no longer have this piece.  I love the Open Hearts collection and had been wanting one for the longest time.  Guess it wasn't meant to be...  The chain broke within the first week or two of wearing it.  I took it back to Tiffany & Co. to swap the broken chain, and they couldn't / wouldn't help me.  They wanted to charge me $50 to repair the chain, which would take 6-8 weeks.  They also gave me the option of just buying a new chain.
> 
> I thought it was odd that I didn't receive better service, since I hadn't worn it to sleep (because an 18" necklace is too long for me to sleep in) and I hadn't worn it to the gym or during rough activity; I'd picked up my son from school, was walking up the driveway to the front door while juggling my bag, his backpack and probably a couple of grocery bags when I felt something tickle my neck... so I reached up and the chain was just hanging there in my shirt collar.  The heart was still on, so I'd caught it just as the chain was breaking, it seems.
> 
> So I returned the necklace and haven't purchased since.  I received an email from Tiffany & Co. the other day... one of their "We miss you, come see what's new" emails.
> 
> It was sad... I really did like the necklace.  :rain:



Sorry to hear that you didn't have better service. They should have let you exchange the whole necklace for a new one.


----------



## Violet Bleu

PeacefulMommy said:


> Aww, well thank you!  That was a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I no longer have this piece.  I love the Open Hearts collection and had been wanting one for the longest time.  Guess it wasn't meant to be...  The chain broke within the first week or two of wearing it.  I took it back to Tiffany & Co. to swap the broken chain, and they couldn't / wouldn't help me.  They wanted to charge me $50 to repair the chain, which would take 6-8 weeks.  They also gave me the option of just buying a new chain.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was odd that I didn't receive better service, since I hadn't worn it to sleep (because an 18" necklace is too long for me to sleep in) and I hadn't worn it to the gym or during rough activity; I'd picked up my son from school, was walking up the driveway to the front door while juggling my bag, his backpack and probably a couple of grocery bags when I felt something tickle my neck... so I reached up and the chain was just hanging there in my shirt collar.  The heart was still on, so I'd caught it just as the chain was breaking, it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> So I returned the necklace and haven't purchased since.  I received an email from Tiffany & Co. the other day... one of their "We miss you, come see what's new" emails.
> 
> 
> 
> It was sad... I really did like the necklace.  :rain:




Aw! That really sucks! [emoji47] I wish that they would have accommodated you more! At least they allowed a return in the end. It could have been a lot worse if they hadn't! [emoji4]


----------



## Susan45

I started reading through this thread the other day and decided to wear my medium yellow gold open heart pendant.  Last night I decided to buy the open heart dangle earrings to wear with it and have a new look.  Does anyone own these?
http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/earr...pen heart earrings&trackpdp=search&fromcid=-1


----------



## whatsername_7

Do you have a model pic of your open heart? I want one so badly!!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

I still want a small open heart necklace, but I'll save up for the yellow gold.  I did purchase one on eBay in medium size, but turned around and re-sold it a few months later... it was just too big for everyday wear, and I don't pull out statement pieces very often, if at all.


----------



## klb4556

PeacefulMommy said:


> I don't normally wear silver, but while my son and I were at the Lego store we _happened_ to venture into the Tiffany & Co. at the end of the hall and... well...
> 
> 
> I HAD to.  It was calling to me from the case.  And the sales woman convinced me to "just try it on"... _Yeah, we all know there's no such thing..._   But the real selling point is when I put it on, turned to my four year old son, and he gasped and told me that he loved it.  Well, then I just _had_ to buy it!!
> 
> So I now own the Elsa Peretti Small Open Heart in silver on an 18" chain.



I love this size! is it the 11mm??


----------



## Elenaperod

Hi!  I tried today the small one in rose gold but looks really tiny. I think it's very cute but I'm 1.62cm and 70kgs (I need to lose weight)  it will be better the medium one? Maybe looks tiny on me because Im over weight or the shop asistant showed me the mini size.  (I live in London, uk) 
Can anyone post a photo of their small one so I can compare? Thank you very much.


----------



## Kelly M

I have the small in sterling silver! Received it when I turned 13. Hoping to get the 18k YG version for my 21st this upcoming March


----------



## klb4556

Who all has bought one from ebay? how can we be sure it's authentic? and most of the time, if you choose wisely, can it look close to new?


----------



## merekat703

I bought one on eBay, I can tell its authentic just from my experience with Tiffany over the years but you can get it authenticated easily. Or send it off for a polish to Tiffany. Mine looked like new.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Loving my open heart pendant in its long silver chain! ❤️


----------



## klb4556

I'm trying to decide between this and the EP bean!! it's the worst, can anyone help with this decision?


----------



## MatAllston

Susan45 said:


> I started reading through this thread the other day and decided to wear my medium yellow gold open heart pendant.  Last night I decided to buy the open heart dangle earrings to wear with it and have a new look.  Does anyone own these?
> http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/earrings/elsa-peretti-open-heart-earrings-21671835?fromGrid=1&search_params=p+1-n+10000-c+-1-s+11-r+-t+open heart earrings-ni+1-x+-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+489+2&search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=open heart earrings&trackpdp=search&fromcid=-1



Can you post pics of the earrings?


----------



## miasra

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Loving my open heart pendant in its long silver chain! [emoji173]️



What size is your pendant??


----------



## pinky7129

Just wanted to share


----------



## miasra

pinky7129 said:


> Just wanted to share
> View attachment 3512992



What size?


----------



## pinky7129

miasra said:


> What size?


http://www.tiffany.com/explore/tiff...nt&trackpdp=search&fromcid=-1&trackgridpos=22

large


----------



## Firstchanellv28

miasra said:


> What size is your pendant??


Mine is a large size ❤️


----------



## akimoto

Small heart in gold from my first love on my 20th birthday. That's more than 10 years ago  

View attachment 3519800


----------



## Canturi lover

MatAllston said:


> Can you post pics of the earrings?



I don't know if you saw a pic of them but here is mine. They are beautifully made and subtle


----------



## MatAllston

Canturi lover said:


> I don't know if you saw a pic of them but here is mine. They are beautifully made and subtle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526039



Thank you for posting these lovely earrings. How do you like them?


----------



## Canturi lover

MatAllston said:


> Thank you for posting these lovely earrings. How do you like them?



I love them. Very easy to wear from day to night.


----------



## Dan14

I am stuck and really need some help choosing between the 16mm Elsa Peretti Open Heart , the small Paloma Picasso Loving Heart and the mini heart key pendant, all in 18k rose gold. Any suggestions please???


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Dan14 said:


> I am stuck and really need some help choosing between the 16mm Elsa Peretti Open Heart , the small Paloma Picasso Loving Heart and the mini heart key pendant, all in 18k rose gold. Any suggestions please???


Go for the Open Heart.  It is the most iconic of the designs listed and has been around since 1971.  I own all of the pieces you listed (Open Heart in yellow gold, small Loving Heart in yellow gold, and white gold and diamond heart key) and feel the Open Heart is by far the most beautiful.


----------



## Dan14

AntiqueShopper said:


> Go for the Open Heart.  It is the most iconic of the designs listed and has been around since 1971.  I own all of the pieces you listed (Open Heart in yellow gold, small Loving Heart in yellow gold, and white gold and diamond heart key) and feel the Open Heart is by far the most beautiful.


Thanks  , do you think it's a good first Tiffany's piece?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Dan14 said:


> Thanks  , do you think it's a good first Tiffany's piece?


I think it is the perfect 1st Tiffany piece.  Although not my 1st piece, it was my 1st gold piece.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Dan14 said:


> I am stuck and really need some help choosing between the 16mm Elsa Peretti Open Heart , the small Paloma Picasso Loving Heart and the mini heart key pendant, all in 18k rose gold. Any suggestions please???



Definitely the rose gold open heart. You won't regret it!


----------



## CozyCorner

The open heart - small, silver - was my very first Tiffany piece. This was about 27-28 years ago and I still wear it! Classic, will never go out of style.  Definitely a good choice for first piece or to add to a collection.


----------



## Dan14

Thanks everyone , I've ordered the open heart


----------



## PurseAddict728

My husband got me the medium size silver open heart for our first Valentine's Day together over 10 years ago! It still looks shiny and new!


----------



## tarana6

I don't own one as I ended up getting the dbty instead. But here are some pictures too drool over. Hope to own it one day. Open heart lariat in 18k yellow gold


----------



## MatAllston

I'm wearing my small  in YG today. I also own a YG in medium B. I wear the medium B more often.


----------



## Violet Bleu

MatAllston said:


> I'm wearing my small  in YG today. I also own a YG in medium B. I wear the medium B more often.


I love this! It's so simple and pretty.


----------



## MatAllston

Violet Bleu said:


> I love this! It's so simple and pretty.



Thank you.


----------



## MatAllston

Wearing my YG earrings today.


----------



## LoveIt!

I just got an older one; gold with diamonds, and I bought it for myself. I wanted a heart, but liked the stylized one the most. I have trouble deciding whether to just loop the heart, or double it so it doesn't spin around...


----------



## MatAllston

Wearing my YG medium B with 18 inch chain today.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Mini Diamond Open Heart in Platinum and Sterling Silver Open Heart Hoops size small (DBTY Sterling Necklace .25 cttw as well)


----------



## Violet Bleu

AntiqueShopper said:


> Mini Diamond Open Heart in Platinum and Sterling Silver Open Heart Hoops size small (DBTY Sterling Necklace .25 cttw as well)


Do they not sell the mini pendant in platinum anymore?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Violet Bleu said:


> Do they not sell the mini pendant in platinum anymore?


It was retired around 2010.


----------



## Violet Bleu

AntiqueShopper said:


> It was retired around 2010.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## tarana6

AntiqueShopper said:


> Mini Diamond Open Heart in Platinum and Sterling Silver Open Heart Hoops size small (DBTY Sterling Necklace .25 cttw as well)


Gorgeous! The open heart earrings hoop style have caught my eye recently and I've been meaning to see them in person the next time I'm in the Tiffany store.  Ive always loved hoop earrings but haven't worn them in several years.

Are the earrings delicate/bendable? Do they hold the heart shape?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

tarana6 said:


> Gorgeous! The open heart earrings hoop style have caught my eye recently and I've been meaning to see them in person the next time I'm in the Tiffany store.  Ive always loved hoop earrings but haven't worn them in several years.
> 
> Are the earrings delicate/bendable? Do they hold the heart shape?


I cannot say how much I love these earrings!  I've had them for at least 10 years and have worn them a lot.  They keep their shape very well.  I really want the gold ones but I often get distracted by other shiny things at Tiffany's.  I will give you a heads up that the medium and large are way bigger than the small (the ones I have).  So if you tend to be shorter, like me, you may want to steer clear of the large.  Also, it may take some time to get use to putting them on.  They have a little bit of a strange closure.


----------



## Cdnfashionista

I have in silver, the medium size- my mom got it for me during our annual mom daughter shopping trip in NYC


----------



## CozyCorner

I did not think the open heart hoop earring held their shape. However, that could have been me yanking them out wear after wear instead of being more gentle with them. I ended up selling mine on eBay because they are bigger than earrings I normally wear and preferred the flatter version to the hoops.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

CozyCorner said:


> I did not think the open heart hoop earring held their shape. However, that could have been me yanking them out wear after wear instead of being more gentle with them. I ended up selling mine on eBay because they are bigger than earrings I normally wear and preferred the flatter version to the hoops.


What size did you have?  I felt the medium and large were rather big, but the small was perfect for me.


----------



## CozyCorner

AntiqueShopper said:


> What size did you have?  I felt the medium and large were rather big, but the small was perfect for me.



Mine were the large ones which were definitely too big for my style.


----------



## LovingLV81

I love this necklace it is timeless and goes with everything.


----------



## PamK

I have 3, all different! I agree, they are beautiful and look fantastic with everything! I think they are among “the best” of Tiffany.


----------



## Purrrple

Has anyone seen or tried on the new extra mini size? It’s 7mm!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Purrrple said:


> Has anyone seen or tried on the new extra mini size? It’s 7mm!


I haven’t seen this. Do you have a link?


----------



## Purrrple

Violet Bleu said:


> I haven’t seen this. Do you have a link?



http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/necklaces-pendants/elsa-peretti-open-heart-pendant-60957436


----------



## Violet Bleu

Purrrple said:


> http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/necklaces-pendants/elsa-peretti-open-heart-pendant-60957436


Wow! This is so cute!


----------



## Purrrple

Violet Bleu said:


> Wow! This is so cute!



I know! I need to see it in person to see if it’s too small but it sure is a cutie!


----------



## MatAllston

I own two open heart pendants in YG but I just want to share a picture of my open heart earrings in YG. Love them as they are so pretty and versatile.


----------



## Julezah

So pretty! What size are these? I just saw they released a 7 mm pair, too. (I think it’s a new size, anyways.)



MatAllston said:


> I own two open heart pendants in YG but I just want to share a picture of my open heart earrings in YG. Love them as they are so pretty and versatile.


----------



## MatAllston

Julezah said:


> So pretty! What size are these? I just saw they released a 7 mm pair, too. (I think it’s a new size, anyways.)



Thank you, mine are 11mm


----------



## Julezah

Thanks for the measurement. That size looks great on your ears.



MatAllston said:


> Thank you, mine are 11mm


----------



## nauornever

Does any of you own this necklace: http://www.tiffany.de/jewelry/neckl...=&prolookupsearchradio=&prolookupsearchcheck=

It's the Open Heart Lariat with a freshwater pearl. I had never looked at it in store and just purchased it pre-loved for my mum from a seller I usually trust. 

The necklace I got has a somewhat "bigger" or "thicker" chain, compared to my other Tiffany necklaces, which are all really dainty. Did someone see it in store already and knows if this one just isn't as dainty as the other stuff? 

TIA!


----------



## Clifmar

I have the smallest size silver open heart I got for valentine’s day during a really rough time in my life, I had just gotten sober and my now husband stood by me so I still have it and it means so much to me. We recently got married and on our honeymoon my husband took me to Tiffany’s and I picked out a necklace and a ring but I didn’t quite like the necklace so I’m going to be exchanging it for the new tiny size open heart in YG, and wearing my silver open heart on the same chain with it. I like the mixed metals look and both hearts will have sentimental value


----------



## nauornever

I recently received the new 7mm Open Heart Earrings in RG as a gift from my mum. They are so cute! I also tried the regular sized silver ones, but I loved the mini version more. Wanted to share a picture of them:


----------



## tarana6

nauornever said:


> I recently received the new 7mm Open Heart Earrings in RG as a gift from my mum. They are so cute! I also tried the regular sized silver ones, but I loved the mini version more. Wanted to share a picture of them:


Beautiful! Could you share a modeling photo?


----------



## nauornever

tarana6 said:


> Beautiful! Could you share a modeling photo?


I'll take one during the weekend!


----------



## nauornever

tarana6 said:


> Beautiful! Could you share a modeling photo?



Here you go. Hope this helps!


----------



## Lola69

nauornever said:


> Here you go. Hope this helps!



Are the backs strong? Or do they slip?


----------



## nauornever

Lola69 said:


> Are the backs strong? Or do they slip?



They are really strong and are rather hard to take off. I've worn them pretty much 24/7 since I got them and I never had to readjust the backs.


----------



## Lola69

nauornever said:


> They are really strong and are rather hard to take off. I've worn them pretty much 24/7 since I got them and I never had to readjust the backs.



Awesome thanks!


----------



## Pagan

I'm late to this game, but I just got a Rose Gold Small Open Heart pendant today. I'm a size 14 and I went with a 20" chain; the 18" was fine too but I preferred the longer drop.

It's my first Tiffany's; I have a bad feeling about this. I had trouble deciding between the Bean and the open heart. I think I will save some play money and get the Bean in YG next. I wish I could wear silver, but I have yellow undertones in my skin and it just looks terrible on me.


----------



## Purrrple

Pagan said:


> I'm late to this game, but I just got a Rose Gold Small Open Heart pendant today. I'm a size 14 and I went with a 20" chain; the 18" was fine too but I preferred the longer drop.
> 
> It's my first Tiffany's; I have a bad feeling about this. I had trouble deciding between the Bean and the open heart. I think I will save some play money and get the Bean in YG next. I wish I could wear silver, but I have yellow undertones in my skin and it just looks terrible on me.



If you have a bad feeling, why not exchange for the Bean? You should be happy with your purchase!


----------



## Pagan

Purrrple said:


> If you have a bad feeling, why not exchange for the Bean? You should be happy with your purchase!


Oh, I don't think I was clear. I meant I have a bad feeling that the Open Heart won't be my only piece for very long. 

I love the piece I bought; I've been eyeing it for a very long time. I suspect I will find an excuse to buy a YG Bean sooner rather than later though.


----------



## girlybride

I have the medium open heart in 18k rose gold on an (extended) 18” chain. It was a gift from my boyfriend (now husband) for my 30th birthday. 

I absolutely adore it and have worn it every day since- even on my wedding day!


----------



## Bluepup18

I have a platinum mini from my husband.


----------



## BelleofBaubles

This sprinkle platinum beauty just arrived to represent the completion of our family. This heart had a life before becoming mine but I was curious if anyone remembered when these were made.


----------



## Clifmar

Wondering if anyone has this and could post pics?


----------



## melvel

I've decided to purchase the open heart necklace in YG, but noticed that the chain is only 16" if you order online.

Is it possible to order online and have an 18"  chain?  Or I would have to go to a store for that?

Unfortunately, our local Tiffany stores do not carry Elsa Perretti jewelry at all


----------



## Raech

Yes, I wear it most days. It goes with everything. But it flips over a LOT.


----------



## R3jectedk1ss

Hello,

Wondering if anyone own this open heart/DBTY necklace? Please post pics. I am thinking about purchasing it. Thank you!


----------



## princessLIL

18 K yellow gold 16 mm and  11 mm turquoise open heart


----------



## sparklebunny

nauornever said:


> Does any of you own this necklace: http://www.tiffany.de/jewelry/neckl...=&prolookupsearchradio=&prolookupsearchcheck=
> 
> It's the Open Heart Lariat with a freshwater pearl. I had never looked at it in store and just purchased it pre-loved for my mum from a seller I usually trust.
> 
> The necklace I got has a somewhat "bigger" or "thicker" chain, compared to my other Tiffany necklaces, which are all really dainty. Did someone see it in store already and knows if this one just isn't as dainty as the other stuff?
> 
> TIA!



I have an open heart lariat and yes, the chain does look a bit thicker. It “pops out” more visually that way, but I like the slightly bolder appearance.


----------



## nauornever

sparklebunny said:


> I have an open heart lariat and yes, the chain does look a bit thicker. It “pops out” more visually that way, but I like the slightly bolder appearance.



Thanks for the reply! I had it altered at Tiffany's and so I guess it's real. My mom loves it a lot.


----------



## Mrslac1

Just purchased the 16 mm YG open heart. Anyone know the cost to upgrade to the 18” chain?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Mrslac1 said:


> Just purchased the 16 mm YG open heart. Anyone know the cost to upgrade to the 18” chain?



If you just bought it, you can get the chain lengthened for free. That's what they did for me. I also asked for a jump ring at 16 in. so I could wear it at two lengths.


----------



## Mrslac1

Thanks!! Just emailed my SA!!


----------



## Mrslac1

Anyone have a pic wearing 3 different size ( 16, 11 and 7 mm) open heart pendants on one necklace? I was thinking about getting one each to represent my hubby and two boys. Curious how 3 on one chain would look.....TIA!


----------



## KathyN115

I bought the silver open heart many years ago after having a miscarriage. I wore it every day until I got pregnant again and had my daughter 13 yrs ago. I wore it intermittently since then, but recently gave it to my daughter to help her through a difficult time. She loves it and wears it daily.


----------



## junglebb

Does anyone have pictures of the 7mm open heart necklace worn? I want to know if it is too small


----------



## Yoshi1296

I just got the open heart 22mm in 18k yellow gold and honestly the top of the hear feels a little thin, has anyone had any issues with it bending or breaking? I'm hoping to wear it daily, it is a stunning pendant.


----------



## cheremushki

I just received mine last week.  My bf gifted me.  It's the 11mm version, sitting layered with the initial pendant he has gifted me while back.  Both are supposed to be the standard 16 inches but silver has stretched over time(according to the SA).

Hope the comparison photo helps someone deciding, this message board certainly helped me.  Initially I wanted 7mm, but even for layering it felt too small.


----------



## looksjustright

I have the 16mm in YG. I’m thinking about getting one of the RG double hearts with a contrasting stone.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I just ordered a 16mm in YG. I have a 22mm in YG as well but for some reason the 22 doesn't wow me, it feels a bit clunky and weird. I think the 16 might be better for daily wear. So excited!


----------



## oliviamiller21

I got it 2 months ago and love it.


----------



## rileygirl

Boyfriend just gifted me the 7mm in gold for Valentine's Day.  I am wearing it layered with my .14 DBTY necklace.  I am going to add an extender chain.  At the moment I am wearing my DBTY longer have to play with them.  Loving this size.I have a 20 mm in silver that I am going to give to my daughter.


----------



## mari_am




----------



## mari_am

rileygirl said:


> Boyfriend just gifted me the 7mm in gold for Valentine's Day.  I am wearing it layered with my .14 DBTY necklace.  I am going to add an extender chain.  At the moment I am wearing my DBTY longer have to play with them.  Loving this size.I have a 20 mm in silver that I am going to give to my daughter.


Could you show both necklaces? How do they look together? Do you have any pics?


----------



## rileygirl

mari_am said:


> Could you show both necklaces? How do they look together? Do you have any pics?


----------



## marissatm

Me me! I have the yellow gold which I actually purchased preloved from a friend of mine, I think she was getting the bigger size and I couldn't pass it up. 

Then I saw I think it's the Platinum one with the small diamond at a local consignment store and I HAD TO HAVE IT. Honestly, I'm not sure I've worn it all that much, but I still can't part with it.

For those of you who have gotten gifts from your boyfriends or husbands... do they have brothers or friends??


----------



## cheremushki

rileygirl said:


> View attachment 5328885


This is my future plan too!  Except I'm looking into .12.  I thought about getting a jump chain to my open heart but I can't bare taking it off.  Do you find them tangling too much?


----------



## rileygirl

cheremushki said:


> This is my future plan too!  Except I'm looking into .12.  I thought about getting a jump chain to my open heart but I can't bare taking it off.  Do you find them tangling too much?


they tangle all the time and drive me nuts but still love them.


----------

